# Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Haltet mich für dummm oder altertümlich aber als ich in meinen Stammangelladen ging(Angelshop Rönnau)hörte ich wie sie über Brillen sprachen mit denen man Fische unterwasser sehen könnte.
Nachdem ich Achim(den Besitzer)ausgefragt hatte sagte er das ginge mit der Sonnenstrahlung zum größten gar ganzen Teil.
Sind diese Brillen wirklich für den FLiegenfischer hilfreich?Ok schlechte Frage.Funktionieren die?Haben die Sinn?Was ist wenn es bewölkt ist?
Und bvor ich angepafft werde ich würde zu wenig ausprobieren.Ich frage nach Erfahrungsberichten.


----------



## Medo (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Haltet mich für dummm oder altertümlich aber als ich in meinen Stammangelladen ging(Angelshop Rönnau)hörte ich wie sie über Brillen sprachen mit denen man Fische unterwasser sehen könnte.
> Nachdem ich Achim(den Besitzer)ausgefragt hatte sagte er das ginge mit der Sonnenstrahlung zum größten gar ganzen Teil.
> ...



na wieso denn dumm oder... mit 16 kann man ja noch lange nicht alles wissen und selbst im alter lernt man noch reichlich dazu.

was du meinst sind pol brillen:

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif]eine       gute Polbrille ist eines der wichtigsten Utensilien für jeden       Fliegenfischer, denn Sie können damit Fische unter Wasser viel besser       sehen (und im übrigen auch wo Sie hintreten). Ermöglicht wird dies durch       speziell beschichtete Gläser, die die Lichtreflexionen von der       Wasseroberfläche nehmen. Außerdem schützt eine Polbrille Ihre Augen,       vor allem auch vor schädlicher UV-Strahlung. 

aber kauf nicht irgendwas und mache dir die mühe und suche mit der suchfunktion hier im forum, da gab es mal was|rolleyes
[/FONT]


----------



## NeuFlieger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Ja die gibts tatsächlich und funktionieren auch! Diese Sonnenbrillen mit polarisierendem Effekt benutzt man, um die Sonnenstrahlund, die vom Wasser reflektiert wird zu absorbieren und man kann viel klarer ins wasser hinein sehen. Beim Fiegenfischen ist das eigentlich ein Muss! Wenn du die möglichkeit hast nicht allzuteuer eine zu beschaffen tu es! Das lohnt sich allemal!


----------



## gezz (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

was kosten die brillen denn ungefähr?


----------



## Flo66 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Ich habe eine für 12Euro gesehen wie oben erwähnt, ist wohl nicht das Gelbe vom Ei?


----------



## Medo (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

also die gibt es von bis..
ne ray ben kostet halt nen wenig mehr, aber ne scierra oder sonstige tun es auch. allerdings sollte man auf die farben achten:
welche verträgt man besser, welche dient bei viel / wenig sonne etc.


----------



## Hooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Günstige gibts bei der Angel Domäne. Hab davon schon länger eine. Polarisiert gut und hat schon einen 3 wöchigen Schwedenaufenthalt ( Campen) mitgemacht. Das Gute daran ist, das man sie ruhig mal fallen lassen kann oder sonstiges. Was einem beim angeln (besonders vom Boot) einiges erleichtert. Hab das etwas teurere Modell. Für das Geld kann man nichts sagen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



gezz schrieb:


> was kosten die brillen denn ungefähr?



Mein Angelgerätehändler nimmt für das Standardmodell (Kein einhängen einer Sehhilfe Möglich) ~19,00 EUR Ist von Balzer und sieht recht schick aus.


----------



## Hooked (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Bernsteinfarben, von außen Rot verspiegelt. Soll wohl fürs Salzwasser sein. unter 20 Eu´s. Kann ich für den Anfang nur empfehlen!!


----------



## NeuFlieger (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Die beste Lösung ist: Geh zum Angelhändler deines Vertrauens und probier die Brille einfach aus! Dann kannste nachher sagen, ob die gut is oder nicht und wenn nicht dann  nimm halt éine Andere.


----------



## friggler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Bemühe mal die Boardsuche...da gibt es einen sehr guten Trööt zum Thema. Wirkungsweise, Winkel in dem der Polfilter wirkt, und wie man den Filter testen kann usw. ist da alles beschrieben...Ich glaube sogar von einem Optiker...
Habe den Trööt gerade nicht parat.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## polli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Ich geh oben ohne gar nicht mehr ans Wasser!!!

Die Dinger tauchen echt was und sind die beste Erfindung seit dem Schnittbrot, ehrlich:m:m:m


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

wenn ihr bei fangplatz angemeldet seid ist hier ein artikel über die brillen.... 

http://fangplatz.de/article.php?sid=628


habe selber eine balzer und die funzt gut


----------



## Janbr (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Moin,

meiner Erfahrung nach ist es vorallem extrem wichtig, dass die Brille seitlich (also bei den Bügeln) auch gegen Licht schützt. Meine erste Polbrille hatte genau das nicht, sie hat zwar toll polarisiert, wenn aber die Sonne in meinem Rücken stand, hat sie sich innen, in den Brillengläsern gespiegelt..... und glaub mir, dann siehst du gar nix mehr, weder über noch unter Wasser....

Gruß

Jan


----------



## gezz (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

was haltet ihr von der shimano exage brille? wollte mir die vielleicht zulegen.


----------



## polli (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Hatte ich auch schon auf.
Gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Flo66 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Danke werd bevor ich m ir irgendeine hole im Angelladen und Fliegenschule Bemba in Lübeck mal umgucken.


----------



## gezz (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

ist nur schwer die brille im laden zu testen


----------



## Kay (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Moin zusammen

Kleiner Zusatz noch: Die Farbe der Gläser ist mit kaufentscheidend. Topbrillen haben meist mehrere austauschbare Gläser. Ansonsten sollte man sich für eine der folgenden Farben entscheiden, je nach persönlichem Einsatzgebiet. Hier mal eine Übersicht: 

*Gelb* = Dämmerung morgens und abends sowie trübe Tage
*Grau* = wechselndes Wetter mit unterschiedlicher, leichter Bewölkung
*Braun* = helle Tage mit viel Sonnenschein

Ich fische braun, werde mir aber in naher Zukunft noch eine Brille mit gelben Gläsern oder sogar mit austauschbaren Gläsern leisten. Und...ich habe festgestellt das sich leider auch hier die Polarisationsqualität über den Preis regelt.


Gruss Kay


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Hallo erstmal!

Was meint ihr? Wie viel Geld sollte ich in eine Polbrille investieren? Will mir jetzt als Fliegenfischer auch eine holen. Meint ihr ich kriege eine gute für 25€?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Was meint ihr? Wie viel Geld sollte ich in eine Polbrille investieren? Will mir jetzt als Fliegenfischer auch eine holen. Meint ihr ich kriege eine gute für 25€?




Ja kriegst Du.


----------



## gezz (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

schau mal hier: http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/kleidung-polbrillen-c-35_131.html

die haben viele shimano brillen. ich wollte mir auch eine zulegen, weiß aber noch nicht welche farbe des glases am besten für mich geeignet ist. hat ja alles seine vorteile.


----------



## Bellyboater (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Ich habe mir eine Polbrille bei Apollo Optik gekauft für 20€ und damit bin ich super zufrieden.
Es muss ja nicht immer ein Angelgerätehersteller sein, oder?


----------



## Gralf (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

Abu Garcia bei Ebay 12,50


----------



## djoerni (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*

sehr gute brillen stellt auch firma mauijim her. liegen zwar  mit ca. 160 euronen preislich recht hoch, aber sind top teile! habe letztens aus spaß mal eine von nem bekannten aufgesetzt und war absolut sprachlos!


----------



## andyleverkusen (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich habe mir eine Polbrille bei Apollo Optik gekauft für 20€ und damit bin ich super zufrieden.
> Es muss ja nicht immer ein Angelgerätehersteller sein, oder?



Gibt es so etwas auch in meiner persönlichen Sehstärke? Vielleicht ganz interessant für Leute, die wie ich eh schon nen Nasenfahrrad haben!?:q


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



andyleverkusen schrieb:


> Gibt es so etwas auch in meiner persönlichen Sehstärke? Vielleicht ganz interessant für Leute, die wie ich eh schon nen Nasenfahrrad haben!?:q



Ja,
die bekommst da auch. 
Ich brauchte ne neue Brille und die Polbrille gab es für 39€ Zuzahlung obendrauf. 
Fielmann wird ähnliches im Programm haben.


----------



## andyleverkusen (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



Gnilftz schrieb:


> Ja,
> die bekommst da auch.
> Ich brauchte ne neue Brille und die Polbrille gab es für 39€ Zuzahlung obendrauf.
> Fielmann wird ähnliches im Programm haben.




Prima, danke Dir für die Info!
Dann werde ich mich da mal schlau machen müssen!#6


----------



## Flo66 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fische unterwasser sehen mit Sonnenbrille*



> ist nur schwer die brille im laden zu testen


Der Besitzer des Angelladens hat nen eigenen Teich hintem aufm Hof


----------

